

First recorded computer bug - dbin78
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/09/18/the-very-first-computer-bug

======
ColinWright
For substantial discussion, including why this isn't the first bug, isn't the
origin of the term, and wasn't actually found by Grace Hopper, here's a place
to start:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6359241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6359241)

For more information, here's a search:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bug+hopper](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bug+hopper)

More references here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813900)

